# Organizing hand tools



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

How do you organize your hand tools inside your truck(s)? Wrenches, screw drivers, utility knives, plastic pipe cutters, hand saws, tubing cutters etc?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Throw them in the bag...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you somehow separate screw drivers from wrenches from nut drivers from hex keys from tape measures etc etc etc?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Like Flyout said, I just have 2 tool bags. A huge one that everything is in, and a smaller one with the basics that I can quickly transfer specialty tools into and avoid always carrying in my big heavy one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've worked with guys that kept their rusty tools all in a plastic 5-gal bucket. When they went to a top-out {new const.} they'd dump all the tools and out on the slab of the house....that's how they rolled.....:laughing:


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Cajunhiker said:


> How do you organize your hand tools inside your truck(s)? Wrenches, screw drivers, utility knives, plastic pipe cutters, hand saws, tubing cutters etc?


I micro everything; pex handbag, copper kit, gas handbag, hand tools bag, keep a bucket buddy with specialty tools (tub drain wrench, 1 1/2" socket, flare tool etc). I've got my cordless bags separated by drills sawzalls flashlight then grinder skillsaw 1/2" socket driver. I usually pack in my hand tool bag then grab whatever kits I need after. I'm working out of a crew can at the moment but get my space cap soon which will be so nice.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

That's what I need, a specialty tool bag, for those tools I need handy, just not every day. Thank for the idea Cool


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Like Flyout said, I just have 2 tool bags. A huge one that everything is in, and a smaller one with the basics that I can quickly transfer specialty tools into and avoid always carrying in my big heavy one.


Same way I do it.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Husky "electrician's" tool bag is great, just has the wrong name! Keeps all the basics standing up so you can see your tools and get to them without digging to the bottom. There are lots of pockets to keep things separated too. Easy to carry and it takes a lot longer to put on weight than other tool bags since there's no place to stick leftover fittings or little pieces of scrap and garbage. I find my tools don't rust out as quickly either.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I keep all the basic in the small husky electricians tote, and some others in a bucket organizer. Pipe wrenches, hammers and chisels hang on my cage in PVC pieces I cut custom to fit each tool. 

Then I have a big plastic bin for the rest.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Put all the stuff on a 5x5 tarp and sling it over the back. That's what I call Crook'n it. 

I use the electrician tote with a shoulder strap. Everything stands up where I can see it. Small channels and things that usually get lost go in a small remove able belt pouch clipped to the inside. And I got that radio toolbag from CLC with the d battery pack for my combo kit. So sweet.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Put all the stuff on a 5x5 tarp and sling it over the back. That's what I call Crook'n it. I use the electrician tote with a shoulder strap. Everything stands up where I can see it. Small channels and things that usually get lost go in a small remove able belt pouch clipped to the inside. And I got that radio toolbag from CLC with the d battery pack for my combo kit. So sweet.


Is that bag worth it?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It hasn't been apprentice tested (WET) yet so well see. It does have a small built in rainfly but that doesn't cover the whole bag. Btw..happy 666th post fly out! Too funny


----------

